# neue Siemens Industry Mall



## PN/DP (21 September 2009)

Soll keine Werbung sein - nur Information

Am Mittwoch, den 23. September 2009 wird die A&D Mall zum neuen Portal *Siemens Industry Mall* umgestellt.
(Katalog- und Bestellsystem für die Automatisierungs- und Antriebstechnik)

https://www.siemens.com/industrymall/DE

Flyer
Von der A&D Mall zur neuen Industry Mall (PDF 6MB)
Ihr Wegweiser durch die Industry Mall (PDF 4,7MB)

Gruß
PN/DP


----------



## Waelder (22 September 2009)

Und was meinste dazu ? 
Brauchst 3x so lang wie sonst (am anfang ....)

Ich finds momentan : *ACK* zum  :sm12:

nun ja was der Bauer nicht kennt.... wir aus dem Land des Schoki und Chääs haben das "Ding" schonm ne woche oder zwei....

Greetz


----------



## Deep Blue (13 November 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Und was meinste dazu ?
> Brauchst 3x so lang wie sonst (am anfang ....)
> 
> Ich finds momentan : *ACK* zum :sm12:
> ...


 
Thema mal defibrillieren...

Also ich für meinen Teil hatte gerade Heute zum 1. x nach der Umstellung das Vergnügen, dort was bestellen zu wollen. Das Ganze endete nun damit, das die für mich :sc6: sind. So einen Dreck tu ich mir nicht an und bestelle ab sofort nur noch bei einen freiem Händler. Wie kann man so eine bescheuerte Seite proggen? Oder aber die haben einen heimlichen Kontrakt mit dem Arbeitsamt, um die freien Stelle des Technischen Einkäufers aufzufüllen. Die schreien ja förmlich danach: "Bitte, orientiert Euch blos anders am Markt. Wir sind zu teuer, zu umständlich und zu träge!" Bitte...bitte...ich habe es vernommen und folge Eurem Ruf *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 November 2009)

*Die haben wirklich ein Rad ab*

Ja was die da wieder abgeliefert haben ist unter aller sau, wer soll damit vernünftig arbeiten. Warum muss Mann da durch jede Seite browsen wenn
Mann etwas sucht, das dauert ja ewig. Mein Eindruck ist das ist das Siemens einfach nichts mehr verkaufen will, wenn ein 25 jähriger anfängt den Warenkorb mit 10 Artikeln zu füllen, hat er das Rentenalter erreicht wenn er fertig ist, dann braucht er die Sachen nicht mehr. 
Die Seite wurde mal wieder nach Schönheit erstellt und nicht praktikablen Aspekten. Warum macht Siemens das Arbeiten so schwer?

Ich hatte mich schon bei der ersten Nutzung von mall bei unseren Siemens vertrieb beschwert, es dauerte nicht lang da hatte ich einen Rückruf von eine sogenanten Spezialisten. Der konnte mir aber auch keinen Tip geben wie es schneller geht.


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2009)

*Die Siemens A&D Horrormall*

Hallo,



			
				Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> wer soll damit vernünftig arbeiten. Warum muss Mann da durch jede Seite browsen wenn Mann etwas sucht, das dauert ja ewig.



*ACK* dazu von mir ...

Haben die Vollpfosten, die diese Horrormall programmiert haben, eigentlich jemals selber versucht, ein Produkt zu suchen und zu bestellen :sb2:

A&D hatte sicher die besten Absichten bei der Neugestaltung der Mall, allein die Realisierung ist (mal ganz dezent und vorsichtig gesagt) völlig in die Hose gegangen und für den Popo.

Einfach ein Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte :sb9:

Die Mall war vorher vielleicht optisch nicht ansprechend, aber funktionierte mehr oder weniger schlecht als recht. Die Optik hat nun gewonnen, die Funktionalität und das Handling haben endgültig verloren. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## jabba (14 November 2009)

Wollte vor kurzem was auf der Baustelle bestellen, und hatte nur GPRS Empfang, nach ein paar Minuten habe ich dann entnervt meinen Innendienstler angerufen und telefonisch bestellt.

Selbst zu Hause ist es mit DSL Lite und 384kb ein Grausen.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2009)

Sehe ich auch nicht anders...

Aber in einem Punkt vielleicht ein kleiner Tip:

Beim Browsen durch die Katalogbereiche nicht auf den Text sondern auf das kleine Dreieck links draufklicken -> das erspart zumindest das ständige Neuladen der einzelnen Seiten.

Aber ansonsten ist das Ding trotzdem Müll...

Der einzige Vorteil gegenüber der bisherigen Mall ist daß man nun in der Liste gleich die Verfügbarkeit prüfen kann und seinen EK sieht (wobei man das letztere auch irgendwo auschalten können sollte)


----------



## roadrunner (24 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

laut dem Wegweiser http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/industry-mall-help/DE/Documents/wegweiser.pdf (siehe Seite 26)
sollte man in der Mall eine Angebotsanfrage für einen Warenkorb machen können.

Hat das schon jemand getestet? Bei mir gibt es den Button nicht.

Gruß
roadrunner


----------



## rs-plc-aa (24 Dezember 2009)

1.) Es gibt noch Darstellungsprobleme mit dem Internet Explorer 8
-> "kompatibilitätsmodus" aktivieren.

2.) Es sind defaultmäßig nich alle Rechte freigeschaltet wie sie vorher in der alten Mall waren 
-> Mall Hotline anrufen und freischalten lassen.


----------



## Deep Blue (14 Januar 2010)

*Jetzt kommt`s...*

Ich habe ein Bauteil in der Mall leichtfertiger Weise doch gegen meiner Entscheidung, dort nicht mehr zu kaufen, bestellt. Das war am 4.01.2010. Bis Heute habe ich sage und schreibe 9!!! E-Mails mit Auftragsaktualisierungen meiner Bestellung erhalten. Es fühlt sich bei den Liefer-Terminen wie mit einem Jojo an. Erst nach hinten geschoben, dann nach vorne, danach wieder nach hinten...und das für ein MPI/USB Adapter. Einfach nur lächerlich...Auch auf die Bitte mein Postfach nicht mit diesen "Schrottmails" vollzuspamen kam als Antwort, das der Empfängerpostkasten voll sei und ich es noch einmal versuchen sollte. Na da bin ich wohl nicht der Einzige


----------



## rs-plc-aa (14 Januar 2010)

Da bist wahrlich nicht der einzige -> das ist exakt seit dem Tag so als auf die "neue" Mall umgestellt wurde (und ich habe jetzt schon einiges bestellt...)


----------

